
The 26,000-Year Astronomical Monument Hidden in Plain Sight - worldvoyageur
https://medium.com/the-long-now-foundation/the-26-000-year-astronomical-monument-hidden-in-plain-sight-9ec13c9d29b5
======
DerekL
This was previously posted on another site.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19032035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19032035)

